# [SOLVED] BT Broadband loses connection



## clicheofdoom (Mar 9, 2008)

My connection is very unreliable, when I reset the router (BT Home Hub) I only stay connected to the internet for a while (up to an hour normally) before the connection cuts out. I have checked all USB, power and phone line connections and they are secure. I have turned the router off for a while and rebooted the computer which worked temporarily but the connection still cuts out after a while. When it does disconnect the lights on the router remain lit and I receive no message but I am unable to browse the internet, I am disconnected from instant messagers etc. 

A particular oddity was one time I remained connected to MSN messenger and was conversing with people yet I was completely unable to connect to any websites, just got stuck on 'Looking up www....'. The BT help just comes up with 'you are not connected to the internet' and tells me to check my USB connection (fine), my power supply (fine) and my phoneline connection (fine). 

I dunno if it's related but another issue I'm having is whenever I tell my computer to shut down or restart the computer reboots itself instantly and on log-in i get a 'serious error' message telling me I had a stop error. The help isn't very useful but suggests it's a problem with a driver, though I haven't installed any new ones recently or any new hardware.

Confused much, thanks a lot for reading.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: BT Broadband loses connection*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages. If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## clicheofdoom (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: BT Broadband loses connection*

Router is a BT Home Hub (the label on the device doesn't seem to specify a model number)
ISP is BT Broadband.

My connection is wired.

Computer is an AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ running Microsoft Windows XP, service pack 2 home edition.

I use Firefox normally but I tried using IE and had similar problems.

I am not part of a network.

As for error messages, I haven't had any, fairly confusingly. The closest i've had is from the BT software telling me a broswer/connection problem has been detected, but all the help ever comes up with is turning the hub on and off, which is only having limited success. The BT desktop help has, when I run a connectivity check, been telling me I am not connected to the internet despite the fact I am able to talk on msn. I have been able to load websites but it takes a very long time on the 'Looking up' and 'Connected to' stages. 

Something else I found was that I was able to connect to a computer game server (namely World of Warcraft) but in-game had a latency of up to 14k MS. 





Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>
C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>
C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>
C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>
C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=48
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=103ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 103ms, Maximum = 104ms, Average = 103ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [66.94.234.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=194ms TTL=43
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=190ms TTL=44

Ping statistics for 66.94.234.13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 190ms, Maximum = 194ms, Average = 192ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.64] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
LEE <00> UNIQUE Registered
LEE <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

An internal error occurred: A device attached to the system is not functioning.

Please contact Microsoft Product Support Services for further help.

Additional information: Unknown media status code.

C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: BT Broadband loses connection*

That's ugly. Take a look at this page: http://forums.speedguide.net/showthread.php?t=217829


----------



## clicheofdoom (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: BT Broadband loses connection*

Arg, this is so confusing and seemingly illogical. 

That site tells me to roll back the driver for my router, if I understand correctly, but I can't find the home hub in the device manager, and the driver for my 'net adapter' is 5 years old or so so it can't be caused by a new driver. I tried the following 'workarounds':

---
1. (Verified)
1. Click Start > Control Panel > Network Connections, and for
any wired network adapters that are Disabled:
2. Right-click on My Computer, and click Manage to start Device
Manager
3. Disable wired Network Adapters that are disabled in Network
Connections
4. Run IPCONFIG as desired
5. Re-Enable wired network adapters in Device Manager
---

It seemed to work briefly but the problem came back, so I tried:

---
2. (Verified)
1. Click Start > Control Panel > Administrative Tools
2. Double-click Services
3. Scroll down to Routing and Remote Access
4. If Routing and Remote Access is Disabled, change it to
Manual
5. Start Routing and Remote Access, or Stop and Re-Start it if
it's already running
---

This also seemed to work quite well but again the problem comes back after a while. I was able to get on world of warcraft after doing this and my latency was perfect for a while, but then suddenly i was disconnected from the server and my latency shot up when i logged back in to ~9k ms, and I eventually was disconnected again. 

I've been trying the IPCONFIG /ALL command and got these two different results:

---
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : lee
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Thomson ST Remote NDIS Device
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-7F-92-96-CD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 11 March 2008 19:21:25
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 12 March 2008 19:21:25

C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [66.94.234.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=194ms TTL=43
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=190ms TTL=43
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=190ms TTL=44
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=190ms TTL=44

Ping statistics for 66.94.234.13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 190ms, Maximum = 194ms, Average = 191ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

An internal error occurred: A device attached to the system is not functioning.

Please contact Microsoft Product Support Services for further help.

Additional information: Unknown media status code.

C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : lee
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

C:\Documents and Settings\Adza>



Thanks again for your help, this is baffling.

Just a few notes, I don't know if they're relevant:
I had a virus a few days before the problems started but had managed to get rid of it. (It was a 'dropper' I believe).
I've installed a new antivirus, Panda 2008, which includes a firewall.
Could there be a fault with the line seeing as there have been a lot of storms around here recently?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: BT Broadband loses connection*

It could be a lot of things. :smile: That's what we're trying to determine. A firewall is a likely issue, you might try disabling that to see if the symptoms change.


----------



## clicheofdoom (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: BT Broadband loses connection*

Something else I've noticed (problem still persists) is that although the network adapter (Thomson ST Remote NDIS Device) is enabled in the device manager, its linked connection keeps getting disabled in the network connections, by what I have no idea...


----------



## clicheofdoom (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: BT Broadband loses connection*

I disabled the firewall, it didn't make any difference.


----------



## clicheofdoom (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: BT Broadband loses connection*

Problem seems to be fixed, I uninstalled the antivirus, now I just need to work out how to configure it so it doesn't mess up my connection so bad.

Thanks for the help!


----------

